# Sand Waterfall/Fountain



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

So, another member told me about sand waterfalls the other day, and now I'm planning on making one for my new setup.

For those who don't know what one looks like: Aquarium Sand Waterfall - YouTube

I was curious about whether anyone on here had any experience making one of these before and could provide some details as to sand size and air pump used in their setup. The instructions online are pretty vague, and mostly say to experiment to see what works for you, so I was wondering if anyone had already tried and found a good answer.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

That looks very cool


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im thinking experimenting is gonna be the best bet too Greg. Those are veryyyyyy cool, and beautiful tanks as well, thanks for posting the vid! Now I want to do one lol


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I have 2 of those for sale ATM just haven't had time to post


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

if you check out Diyfishkeeprs.com he's got a how to video on that


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

As with anything, you're going to have to experiment. But use diyfishkeepers.com as a guideline to base your sand waterfall off of. Good luck and post updates!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

That looks pretty darn cool!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh me like this


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> if you check out Diyfishkeeprs.com he's got a how to video on that


Do you mind sharing a link? I can't seem to find this video.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's very cool looking.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)




----------

